# I wanted to join in the collection posting fun!



## stickles (Jan 31, 2007)

I've been reading specktra religiously, but never had the courage to post. Thought I might start with my collection that most of which I really started to get into in Oct 06 when I moved to Singapore. Let's just say that China markups are wayyy too high.





Everything mushed in together.




Brushes: The three sets of holiday brushes plus some old ones, and I won't bother describing all the non-MAC stuff.




Face stuff: starting from lower right: Clutches for Face and Eye brush sets, satin box for Basic brush set, NC10 loose powder, Strobe cream, Lightful SPF 30 moisturizer (Asia only, I live in Singapore), NC30 Select foundation, sheertone shimmer blush in Flirt n Tease, blushcreme in Summer Lily, NC35 concealer, and brush cleanser.




Love L/Gs! They are: Flashmode, Magnetique, Pure Vanity, Lovin it Light, Boldheart, Jewelbright, Sex Ray, Perennial Rose, Varnishing Rose, Bronze and Brazen, Lust, Spite, Oh Baby, and Spirited. Also a L/S in Paramount and a L/L in Spice.




Last part, the eye stuff. Empty palettes/pan shadows aren't carried in Singapore, so I have to ask for them when friends come to visit from Canada (where I'm originally from). 

Top row: Custom palette of Grain, Fiction, Trax, and Retrospeck, Patternmaker Cool eyes palette, Take Wing palette, 
Second row: Holiday Warm eyes palette, Holiday Smokey eyes palette, Holiday Intense eyes palette, and Tempting
Third row: Lithograph, Sweet Sage, Jadeye, Non-Conformist, and Graphic Brown fluidlines
Fourth row: Old D/C E/L Heirloom and Dig it!

I'm an NC25 ish, and also looking for any recommendations to fill it out, especially for fluidlines/lipglasses/shadows.

Hope you enjoyed the tour!





Oh and I also forgot to share with you the niftiest part, the Excel sheet I use to track everything with:





I use this to track my stash by product type, product name, collection, finish, color family, warm or cool toned, palette name, date of purchase, and purchase price. The red area is my eye-related stuff, the blue is the face stuff, the green the lip stuff, the purple is my current wishlist or potential products that I'm mulling over. The circled part is where ouch, I keep the grand total of how much I've paid for it all....


----------



## macface (Jan 31, 2007)

nice brushes.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!  Great collection.  I love the spreadsheet.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 31, 2007)

haha I love the spreadsheet, so very organized!
You have a great collection!


----------



## XsMom21 (Jan 31, 2007)

You're so cute! Love the spreadsheet.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 14, 2007)

very nice and the excel thing is the best!!!!!! I love the way uve stored ur brushes...everything looks sooooooooooo clean and amazing


----------

